# Lector no reconoce el CD



## marcoraga (Ene 10, 2006)

Tengo un lector de cd que me esta volviendo loco. Resulta que cuando meto el cd hace varios intentos de volver a expulsarlo y parece que no lo reconociera. He limpiado la lente pensando en que podia ser pero sigue igual. El caso es que el carro que desplaza a la lente ni se mueve cuando meto el cd,parece como si algo no reconociera que he metido un cd. Me encantaria que me hecharais un cable. 
UN SALUDO


----------



## digitalb (Ene 17, 2006)

Creo que tu problema se debe a un desajuste de la ganacia de Foco y de Trackin de a lente o pickup.

Este desajuste puede producir que el tiempo de acceso a la selección musical sea muy largo, que la música no suene y el disco continue rotando y que la bandeja de carga del del disco se habra sola despues de pùlsar la tecla PLAY o STOP.

Si estos sintomas se manifiestan en tu reproductor debes ajustar la ganacia del FOCO de la lente. Normalmente no se realiza este ajuste ya que el margen de trabajo del pickup tiene la suficiente tolerancia para el desajuste no sea crítico. Por lo tanto, cuando se efectue una sustitución del pickup o un repaso del ajuste general del reproductor, no es necesario que se retoquen.

Para ajustar la Ganacia del FOCO de la lente debes:

1- Introducir un disco Test
2- Conectar la punta de la sonda del osciloscopio donde tengamos la señal de FE, normalmente suele haber un Test piont, y el otro extremo del la punta a masa. Ajustar el osciloscopio en el rango de DC.
3- Debes ajustar la resistencia variable FOCUS GAIN ADJ. y debes ajustar la señal de ruido que aparece en la pantalla del osciloscopio por encima de los 100mV ( que los picos inferiores de la señal rocen los 100mV desde 0V). La señal no debe estar ni por debajo ni por encima de los 100mV.

Para ajustar la Ganancia de TRAKING de un reproductor debes:

1- Introducir un disco test
2- Conectar la punta activa donde se encuentre la señal TE y el otro extremo a masa.
3- Ajustar la resistencia variable TRAKING GAIN ADJ. Ahora no hay que ajustar el nivel de continua de la señal sino en la forma de la señal, se debe obserbar una señal homogenea sin mucha amplitud.


Si no dispones de un osciloscopío, te recomiendo que localices el integrado que gestiona la información de los fotodiodos suele estar cerca de la parte mecánica del reproductor (lo que es la lente) busques su data sheet y localices las dos señales FE y TE. Tambien cerca de este integrado deben de estar las dos resistencias ajustables, marca con un rotulador permanete la posición inicial de las resistencias para que cuando las ajustes puedas volver a la posición original del potenciometro.

Espero que te haya servido de ayuda.

Salud


----------

